# True Blue?



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Do these kids both have blue eyes? I know some kids eyes can kinda look blueish when they are very very young, and then turn yellow/brown. But did these two get their father's lovely eyes? Two kids with blue eyes is totally awesome, if that is the case!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The ice blue color is a true blue. The first one looks like he has darker blue color which will probably turn brown but the second one has the ice blue color.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those eyes are beautiful


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks blue to me! Congrats.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks! Glad to know that the girl at least has blue eyes! I do think that the boy's eyes are very close to hers, it might've been the angle on the boy. He wasn't as cooperative about a camera in his face as she ways. I'll look closely at him again to see how they compare to hers!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

More pictures, might help decide whether his eyes are true blue too!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Love the blue eyes, too. My two have blue eyes and they are three months old now. At what age do they change? Hoping they stay blue.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

look like they'll probably stay blue, very cute kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The chamoisee buckling has blue eyes for sure.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So they both have blue eyes! Yay!


----------

